# Who's on the Carmen?



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

To follow up on a previous thread I started...

Let's get a roll call for all the guys with cars on the Carmen, set to depart on Wednesday June 4th.

1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top

See you on board!! I hope we get Julie the Cruise Director and Isaac the bartender. Maybe even Doc just in case my car needs medical attention.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

OriBMW said:


> *To follow up on a previous thread I started...
> 
> Let's get a roll call for all the guys with cars on the Carmen, set to depart on Wednesday June 4th.
> 
> ...


How did you find out what boat you were on? I've been to www.2wglobal.com and my VIN doesn't seem to work on there.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Who's on the Carmen?*



dlloyd1975 said:


> *How did you find out what boat you were on? I've been to www.2wglobal.com and my VIN doesn't seem to work on there. *


Try this:
http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppTracking

If it doesn't work, maybe your car isn't booked on the next shipment yet.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Who's on the Carmen?*



OriBMW said:


> *Try this:
> http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppTracking
> 
> If it doesn't work, maybe your car isn't booked on the next shipment yet. *


Well, I tried my VIN in the auto tracking, and no dice yet. Guess I'm not on a ship yet. In the meantime, we're driving my wife's truck which makes me feel  compared to driving the shaggin' wagon.


----------



## CraigD47 (Jun 2, 2003)

My 530i Sherwood Green w/ Sand interior is going to be on the Carmen. I dropped it off in Munich on 5/22. I was happy to see that the Teamster's car carrier strike threat has been settled.

I'not sure I want my car drinking on the cruise though. It's too young.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*2 so far*

ok, so far we have two.

1) OriBMW
2) CraigD47


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Add me to the list:
1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top 
2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand
3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

*Me too!!*



albtsang said:


> *Add me to the list:
> 1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top
> 2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand
> 3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray *


And ME!! 4 ) Grayghost - 2004 330Ci: silver/gray

Dropped off in Zurich on 5/15


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*party of four*

1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top 
2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand 
3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray 
4) Grayghost - 2004 330Ci: silver/gray

Ok, we're up to four of us. Keep the list going...

We should keep in touch and see who picks up their car first!

Ori


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

*make it five*

1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top 
2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand 
3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray 
4) Grayghost - 2004 330Ci: silver/gray 
5) Kneebiters - 2003 530i/Orient Blue/Sand

p.s. Craig - I dropped at Harms in Munich on 5/22 as well, and saw a sweet looking Green 530i (an auto, if I recall) sitting there. Would that have been your ride? About 8:30 am or so?

Here I am in the Harms lot

Oh, while I'm at it, here I am near the Andechs Monestary


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey Craig, I just saw that you are from Annapolis. I grew up not far from there, and my mother still lives in Maryland. I bought my car through Tischer, Silver Spring. How about you?


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Who's on the Carmen?*



dlloyd1975 said:


> *Well, I tried my VIN in the auto tracking, and no dice yet. Guess I'm not on a ship yet. In the meantime, we're driving my wife's truck which makes me feel  compared to driving the shaggin' wagon. *


I feel your pain, dlloyd. :bawling: At least you didn't drop it off in the disconnected scrapyard that is DCAT, Nice.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*then there were 5*

1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top 
2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand 
3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray 
4) Grayghost - 2004 330Ci: silver/gray 
5) Kneebiters - 2003 530i/Orient Blue/Sand

Let's keep it growing....ship leaves in 2 days!


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I am just so screwed. My car, which was dropped off in Zurich on 5/20, is on the Maersk Wind, which is going from Southampton to Port Hueme... expected arrival 6/27.

Why they can't send the car to Jersey, I don't understand, but I'm going to find out..... if this schedule holds, I won't see the car again until mid July. And, yesterday, I had a wonderful rear tire tread separation on my 1993 325, which will necessitate a new rear plastic panel and some paint... what a couple of days this has been.


----------



## CraigD47 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Drop off in Munuich*

That probably was my car you saw in Munich. We dropped it off right after Harms opened on the 22nd. I bought my 530i at Tate BMW on US 50 just outside Annapolis.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: then there were 5*



OriBMW said:


> *1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top
> 2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand
> 3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray
> 4) Grayghost - 2004 330Ci: silver/gray
> ...


Woah! How did I miss this thread!

6) mbr129 - 2003 330i ZHP: Imola Red, Alcantara/cloth:thumbup:


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Half a dozen!*

1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top 
2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand 
3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray 
4) Grayghost - 2004 330Ci: silver/gray 
5) Kneebiters - 2003 530i/Orient Blue/Sand
6) mbr129 - 2003 330i ZHP: Imola Red, Alcantara/cloth

Excellent !!! We're up to six...I know there are more of you out there!

I hope our cars don't fight over Julie McCoy's attention. Mine will be drinking Weizen beer with Isaac the bartender.

1 day left till we sail !


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who's on the Carmen?*



Chaaaosss said:


> *I feel your pain, dlloyd. :bawling: At least you didn't drop it off in the disconnected scrapyard that is DCAT, Nice. *


Nope. The Best Western by the Madrid airport. They seemed like really friendly people there, though (Auto Touristica Iberica). Plus, I got to practice my French. I was pretty happy that I could conduct the whole transaction almost entirely in French.


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

Sign me up for the Carmen too.
Dropped off in Zurich 5/15, 04 330 Ci Silver/black/pp/sp/cwp/nav/xenons
ED was great, did the Munich factory tour, then Rothenburg, Heidelberg, Fussen, Lindau, and finally Zurich. Grayghost, I saw your car in the lot, looked great, hope your ED went well. My dealer is in Richmond, Va., will be interesting to see who gets theirs first!!!!The wait is brutal.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*lucky 7!*

1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top 
2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand 
3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray 
4) Grayghost - 2004 330Ci: silver/gray 
5) Kneebiters - 2003 530i/Orient Blue/Sand 
6) mbr129 - 2003 330i ZHP: Imola Red, Alcantara/cloth 
7) SDDennehy - 2004 04 330 Ci Silver/black

we keep on growing...

today is sailing day! Who wins the race??


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

mecklaiz said:


> *I've had mixed experiences with them. (Foregn Motors West). I talked to a very nice sales guy, a real stright shooter. However, he couldn't match prices at all. But he's been very open and honest about the whole process. I got a decent quote from him and he was very open about the fact that he couldn't match. He was so good in fact that I almost felt I should get the car from him because of how upfront and honest he was and how hard he worked for my business. In the end it came down to money.
> 
> Their MB people SUCK! At least sales wise. *


Yeah their MB sales do suck, though I rarely deal with them, if only to ask for a brochure. In general, FMW is very spoiled. All the rich people from Wellesley, Wayland, Weston, etc buy from them, so they are used to getting whatever they want for the car.

I dealt with one BMW sales guy who denied all the facts about the ZHP even though they were offically introduced at the LA auto show.:tsk: When I asked about ED, he spoke of it as if it was a personal favor he did to customers. Then he started making completely stupid comments when I brought up competition (G35, C-class, etc). He basically said BMW's were better even though he didn't know why. Nor did he know anything about the competition.:tsk:


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Booked does not mean that it is on-board. Since my car was "BOOKED" at "BREMEN" port on 5/27/2003 at 1435, it can't possibly mean it is on-board. Until I see "LOADED ON VESSEL", I'll continue to be apprehensive.

It looks like the different stages are:
1) Booked
2) Received at terminal
3) Loaded on vessel
4) Discharged
5) Delivered from

It looks like Discharged is the day it gets off the ship and I'd assume that "Delivered from" is the day that it gets trucked. From what I can tell (my dealer leaves the VIN's of all their cars on their web site), it takes about 1-3 days from Discharged date to Delivered from.

So anyone that is actually on the Carmen right now say "LOADED ON VESSEL"???



OriBMW said:


> *I would assume that "booked" would mean on-board. But I've also been told that it's bad to assume. *


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

albtsang said:


> *Booked does not mean that it is on-board. Since my car was "BOOKED" at "BREMEN" port on 5/27/2003 at 1435, it can't possibly mean it is on-board. Until I see "LOADED ON VESSEL", I'll continue to be apprehensive.
> 
> It looks like the different stages are:
> 1) Booked
> ...


I find it hard to believe that booked doens't mean it'll be on board. I emailed my dealer to see if he knows more.

I also called the shipping co. and they said they wouldn't know definitively until 4 days from now, after they get the ship's manifesto.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *I know. Foreign motors sucks in that dept. I am yet to see a single ZHP or '04 coupe. I haven't seen any Silver Gray or Mystic cars there either. Weird.:eeps: *


I finally saw one (ZHP) in person at BMW Gallery Norwood. It was black. Very nice. Can't wait to see yours!

I've heard great things about BMW Peabody, but haven't been there myself.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

I've made myself persona non gratis at most of the area dealerships so I can never go back


----------



## CraigD47 (Jun 2, 2003)

I just checked this morning, and now my car's status is "Loaded on Vessel. 

Many of these on-line databases are not kept up in real time. Often, they are only updated periodically, maybe once per day. It sounds from other posts that W&W makes up the manifest as they are traveling, so the status may not be updated until they reach your car on the ship. However, that's just a guess.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

CraigD47 said:


> *I just checked this morning, and now my car's status is "Loaded on Vessel.
> 
> Many of these on-line databases are not kept up in real time. Often, they are only updated periodically, maybe once per day. It sounds from other posts that W&W makes up the manifest as they are traveling, so the status may not be updated until they reach your car on the ship. However, that's just a guess. *


What is your "booked" date??
I don't have "loaded on vessel" yet.


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm also listed as "loaded on vessel". I emailed WW but have not heard from them. I sure the "loaded on vessel" update at WW means it is definitely on the ship. The race is on!!!


----------



## CraigD47 (Jun 2, 2003)

Dropped of at E. H. Harms in Munich 5/22
Booked 5/28 11:00
Received at terminal 6/3 14:17
Loaded on vessel 6/4 11:02


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

*OriBMW*

Dropped of in Zurich 5/15/03
Booked 5/28/03 11:00
Received at terminal 6/3/03 14:24
Loaded on vessel 6/4/03 11:02

Hope this helps, I'm sure you will be listed soon, they just haven't got to your car yet.


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

You guys should that have "booked" status should be ok. If I remember correctly my "booked" time was a generic time of day. Status will change after a couple of days for some of you to "loaded on vessel". The ships manifest is not complete until after a coupe of days at sea. Also, when you call WW to confirm they will ask for a booking # available on the website. This booking # will allow them to research. You will notice that once your car is confirmed loaded this booking # will display all the other cars loaded with this reference#. 

You can then see if any of your cars are buddies.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Here is what the WW site says about my car on Thursday, June 5th at 9am EST: (It was dropped off at Harms on May 23rd.)


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes, the 'loaded on vessel' status was added to mine overnight... :thumbup: We're on the way.....


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

When does the ship land?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

mecklaiz said:


> *When does the ship land? *


Arrives at NY on Saturday, June 14th. :thumbup:


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

loubct said:


> *You guys should that have "booked" status should be ok. If I remember correctly my "booked" time was a generic time of day. Status will change after a couple of days for some of you to "loaded on vessel". The ships manifest is not complete until after a coupe of days at sea. Also, when you call WW to confirm they will ask for a booking # available on the website. This booking # will allow them to research. You will notice that once your car is confirmed loaded this booking # will display all the other cars loaded with this reference#.
> 
> You can then see if any of your cars are buddies. *


good point Lou....I checked my booking # and found 3 other cars on the same list (my buddies).

Do you guys mind if I list those VIN #'s and see if we're buddies?


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

mbr129 said:



> *Here is what the WW site says about my car on Thursday, June 5th at 9am EST: (It was dropped off at Harms on May 23rd.) *


Mine was booked on the 27th, one day before yours, yet no other data shows up 

I hope it changes soon.

I called my dealer, TedW, and his system is behind. Not knowing is killing me!


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

OriBMW said:


> *Mine was booked on the 27th, one day before yours, yet not other data shows up
> 
> I hope it changes soon.
> 
> I called my dealer, TedW, and his system is behind. Not knowing is killing me! *


I am sure it's there. Don't sweat it. :thumbup:


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

mbr129 said:


> *I am sure it's there. Don't sweat it. :thumbup: *


Thanks, but thats easy for you to say! You have confirmation!

I ordered the car in February!! i can't wait any more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bawling:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

OriBMW said:


> *Thanks, but thats easy for you to say! You have confirmation!
> 
> I ordered the car in February!! i can't wait any more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bawling: *


If it is of any consolation.... once the car gets here in the 14th, you will probably get it 3-4 days later, I will have to wait at least two weeks to get mine. If anything because of the stupid scratch on the side skirt my fiancee inflicted that will be repaired.


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

mecklaiz said:


> *I've had mixed experiences with them. (Foregn Motors West). I talked to a very nice sales guy, a real stright shooter. However, he couldn't match prices at all. But he's been very open and honest about the whole process. I got a decent quote from him and he was very open about the fact that he couldn't match. He was so good in fact that I almost felt I should get the car from him because of how upfront and honest he was and how hard he worked for my business. In the end it came down to money.
> 
> Their MB people SUCK! At least sales wise. *


I had the same experience with FMW. Joe Santamaria was the guy that I was talking too. Good guy, no BS, but he couldn't close the $1,000 gap in price. I wound up going with Tischer in Maryland.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top 
2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand 
3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray 
4) Grayghost - 2004 330Ci: silver/gray 
5) Kneebiters - 2003 530i/Orient Blue/Sand 
6) mbr129 - 2003 330i ZHP: Imola Red, Alcantara/cloth 
7) SDDennehy - 2004 04 330 Ci Silver/black 

OK guys...

Carmen leaves England today....starts crossing the pond!

8 days till we dock in NY!


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

OriBMW said:


> *1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top
> 2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand
> 3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray
> 4) Grayghost - 2004 330Ci: silver/gray
> ...


I know! I am so giddy, it's ridiculous. Particularly considering I already drove it. I keep looking for a clutch in my automatic 190E.:tsk:


----------



## CraigD47 (Jun 2, 2003)

*The Carmen has left Southampton*

The Carmen has left Southampton. Our cars are on their way again.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: The Carmen has left Southampton*



CraigD47 said:


> *The Carmen has left Southampton. Our cars are on their way again. *


:thumbup: :clap: :banana: :guitar: :supdude: :banana: :clap: :sabrina: :beerchug:


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

What happened to the picture of "Carmen"?


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: The Carmen has left Southampton*



CraigD47 said:


> *The Carmen has left Southampton. Our cars are on their way again. *


Didnt the Titanic leave from Southhampton too?.....:stickpoke


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Carmen has left Southampton*



eksath said:


> *Didnt the Titanic leave from Southhampton too?.....:stickpoke  *


No need for that.:nono:

:spank: :throw: :bang:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

:angel: :typing: :wave: :flame: uch: 

lookie what i found.........


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

and......:bawling:

Europe 
Stricken car-carrier leaking prestige automobiles into Atlantic 

by Joe Stella in The Atlantic 
16/12/2002 

The MV Tricolor, its hull ruptured in a collision with a container ship, is tonight leaching dozens of prestige automobiles per hour into the Dover Strait. French and British officials are bracing themselves for what is expected to be an environmental catastrophe as the luxury cars begin to wash ashore.

Already, thousands of seabirds are thought to have perished, unable to fly after being coated in hub-caps, leather interiors and anti-lock brakes.

A vast slick of independent rear-wheel suspension, about 50 kilometres wide, is currently drifting towards Spain.

The tragic loss of thousands of beautiful automobiles at sea, and the resultant ecological nightmare, have galvanised many against the international trade in well-built cars. Australia and Malaysia are spearheading further moves to increase tariffs and further subsidise their shoddy, locally-built models.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

eksath said:


> *Stricken car-carrier leaking prestige automobiles into Atlantic
> *


:rofl: :lmao:


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

eksath said:


> *and......:bawling:
> 
> Europe
> Stricken car-carrier leaking prestige automobiles into Atlantic
> ...


We'll have none of that-thank you very much. :nono:


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

OriBMW said:


> *Lou,
> If I get mine first, I'll buy you a bucket of Chicken Riggies in Utica. *


Ori,

Guess who will be visiting Ted on Monday to pick up his car? The time has finally come. They scared me there for a while unable to find the car at the port. Once they located it on Friday it took the express to Carbone BMW and arrived on Saturday. The wife and I will be staying in Utica on Sunday night (we are camping out in front of the dealership  ) .

Hope to have picture posted once I get back home. 
2004 330 CIC
Ti. Silver , Black top
SP,PP, heated seats, xenon, manual, hardtop, windscreen


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Ori: My car, like yours is showing that it is still only BOOKED and not RECEIVED AT TERMINAL or LOADED ON VESSEL. BMW said that is looked like it was still at the dock, but the guy didn't sound too confident in his answer (I hope he's wrong). I'm going to be making a few phone calls come Monday if my W&W status doesn't change. 

Also, using the Booking Number, it looks l ike I have two other cars with me that just say "BOOKED". Their last three digits of the VIN are 218 and 022. Maybe one of them is a fellow Bimmerfester, but who knows.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

albtsang said:


> *Ori: My car, like yours is showing that it is still only BOOKED and not RECEIVED AT TERMINAL or LOADED ON VESSEL. BMW said that is looked like it was still at the dock, but the guy didn't sound too confident in his answer (I hope he's wrong). I'm going to be making a few phone calls come Monday if my W&W status doesn't change.
> 
> Also, using the Booking Number, it looks l ike I have two other cars with me that just say "BOOKED". Their last three digits of the VIN are 218 and 022. Maybe one of them is a fellow Bimmerfester, but who knows. *


albtsang,

Mine still only says booked. I contacted my dealer, the awesome TedW, and he checked his computer and confirmed that its on board. Call your dealer!

Ori


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

loubct said:


> *Ori,
> 
> Guess who will be visiting Ted on Monday to pick up his car? The time has finally come. They scared me there for a while unable to find the car at the port. Once they located it on Friday it took the express to Carbone BMW and arrived on Saturday. The wife and I will be staying in Utica on Sunday night (we are camping out in front of the dealership  ) .
> 
> ...


Have a fabulous trip! Say hi to the wife, drive safely,....and remind Ted to save me some chicken riggies.

Looks like you got your car first after all. Congrats!

Ori


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

I got an email from WW last friday saying that I was indeed on the Carmen. It's been my experience that if you email WW customer service they will get back to you the next day. They have been very pleasant and helpful.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

SDDennehy said:


> *I got an email from WW last friday saying that I was indeed on the Carmen. It's been my experience that if you email WW customer service they will get back to you the next day. They have been very pleasant and helpful. *


the cowntdown continues...

anybody know if the Carmen has a GPS system on board so we can track where in the Atlantic she is?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

OriBMW said:


> *the cowntdown continues...
> 
> anybody know if the Carmen has a GPS system on board so we can track where in the Atlantic she is? *


Maybe we can suggest it to WW. :thumbup: :eeps:

Too bad this isn't Peru. My dad was a tanker captain and would have connections. Anyone here have connections to the coast guard? :eeps:


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

It's getting closer and closer. See my shot of my car from this thread.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31441


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

mecklaiz said:


> *It's getting closer and closer. See my shot of my car from this thread.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31441 *


great car...looks a bit wet and lonely.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Yup wet and lonely  Though the days are counting down. I got to sit inside and look around and it felt SWEEEEEEET.

Oh well, this week is crazy at work so it'll be a nice way to end a very high stress week I suppose.

Z


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

Is anybody's Owner Circle up to date? Mine shows "awaiting transport". Also, at what point do they publish an "estimated delivery date"? Anybody checked with your dealer to see what "status" the car is in, I think 195 is on the water? Oh well! Wait Wait Wait


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

*What 'paperwork'??*

Since all the people here have been through the drop-off process lately, I figure this is a good place to ask.....
What, if any, paperwork did you walk out of the drop-off location with?? 
The reason I ask... when we dropped off, it was early (8:00) and the young woman there said she would get our paperwork started so we could head to the airport and the normal ED person there would complete and mail the documents to us later.... So far we don't have anything. (We realized later that leaving the drop-off without any documentation / evidence might not have been a smart move, but we were focused on getting to the airport.) Are we missing anything that is likely to be important?? Should I call the drop-off and ask about the papers??

Thanks


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: What 'paperwork'??*



grayghost said:


> *Since all the people here have been through the drop-off process lately, I figure this is a good place to ask.....
> What, if any, paperwork did you walk out of the drop-off location with??
> The reason I ask... when we dropped off, it was early (8:00) and the young woman there said she would get our paperwork started so we could head to the airport and the normal ED person there would complete and mail the documents to us later.... So far we don't have anything. (We realized later that leaving the drop-off without any documentation / evidence might not have been a smart move, but we were focused on getting to the airport.) Are we missing anything that is likely to be important?? Should I call the drop-off and ask about the papers??
> 
> Thanks *


The drop-off was incredibly easy. I told the ED center when and where I would drop it off, so when I got there 10 days later, they had everything ready. They take a couple of forms that were given to you when you picked up the car, you sign here and there and off you go. At least the Munich drop-off was very easy. The guy even joked and said "tell your friends how easy it was."


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: What 'paperwork'??*



mbr129 said:


> *The drop-off was incredibly easy. I told the ED center when and where I would drop it off, so when I got there 10 days later, they had everything ready. They take a couple of forms that were given to you when you picked up the car, you sign here and there and off you go. At least the Munich drop-off was very easy. The guy even joked and said "tell your friends how easy it was." *


Oh, I agree it was easy!! I was just afraid it was TOO easy for us.. Since we did not walk out with any copies of any of the papers. If I had to prove that I actually dropped the car off, I'd have nothing to show.... I'm not afraid of that, I just hope I don't need any papers when I go to pick it up at the dealer..


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: What 'paperwork'??*



grayghost said:


> *Oh, I agree it was easy!! I was just afraid it was TOO easy for us.. Since we did not walk out with any copies of any of the papers. If I had to prove that I actually dropped the car off, I'd have nothing to show.... I'm not afraid of that, I just hope I don't need any papers when I go to pick it up at the dealer.. *


Oh I did get a copy of the drop-off. That is where they noted a scratch, how many miles it had at drop-off, etc.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Well as of today, I'm officially on the Carmen. My car is listed as "BOOKED", "RECEIVED AT TERMINAL", and "LOADED ON VESSEL". And my Owner's Circle status is "En Route". Hopefully by the end of next week, the car will be in my hands.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

me too...finally got

LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 04/06/2003 17:11 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 03/06/2003 00:00 
BOOKED BREMEN 27/05/2003 14:35 


only took a week to have the same status as all the rest of you!


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Ori: Yours must be one of the cars that came over with mine, since all your dates and times for status are the exact same as mine. You probably have a VIN that ends with 218 or 022, since that is what the VIN number is of the other two cars besides mine with the same Booking Number.

You like me waived ED due to various circumstances. It looks like in the end by waiving ED, our cars were shipped earlier than expect. If I was to guess, I'll probably take US delivery on the date that I would have flown out of the US to Germany or on the date I was expected to take delivery in Germany.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

albtsang said:


> *Ori: Yours must be one of the cars that came over with mine, since all your dates and times for status are the exact same as mine. You probably have a VIN that ends with 218 or 022, since the two other cars besides mine have the same Booking Number. *


Yes! Mine ends with 218 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does that mean our cars are next to each other ??


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

That would probably be a fair guess... Take a look at the post above, I just edited it. Looks like Ted doesn't know all (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24379&perpage=25&pagenumber=3)



OriBMW said:


> *Yes! Mine ends with 218 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does that mean our cars are next to each other ?? *


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

albtsang said:


> *That would probably be a fair guess... Take a look at the post above, I just edited it. Looks like Ted doesn't know all (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24379&perpage=25&pagenumber=3) *


Yeah, actually I was supposed to fly out tonight! Now I expect to have the car some time next week. Who knew?


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

*Wheeeee!!!*

I'm officially on the Carmen, too!!!!! I can't wait to see my baby! :beerchug:


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*one more makes 8*

1) OriBMW - 2004 325cic Mystic Blue/Black top 
2) CraigD47 - 2003 530i Sherwood Green/Sand 
3) albtsang - 2004 330ci Jet Black/Gray 
4) Grayghost - 2004 330Ci: silver/gray 
5) Kneebiters - 2003 530i/Orient Blue/Sand 
6) mbr129 - 2003 330i ZHP: Imola Red, Alcantara/cloth 
7) SDDennehy - 2004 04 330 Ci Silver/black 
8) Claresecl - 2003 330xi

Lets all welcome "Claresecl" to our group!

Carmen's on the home stretch guys!


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Has anyone heard any recent data on how long cars are taking to get from the deliver point in NY/NJ to the dealerships? It seems to be all over the map (having followed these threads for the last 18 months). Carmen docks on 6/14. Is pickup from my dealer in MD by the 1st week in July a realistic hope?

:grouphug:


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

*Who is your dealer?*

I got mine through Mile One (Tischer), and my CA told me that he should have the car around 6/20-6/23


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

I think it was like 4 days for my dealer to get the car after he asked to have it released from the VPC. He had it held there for reasons unknown (something about consignments).

Z


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Who is your dealer?*



Claresecl said:


> *I got mine through Mile One (Tischer), and my CA told me that he should have the car around 6/20-6/23  *


I got mine through Mile One as well. Tom Brown was my CA (and was a pleasure to work with I might add). Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

kneebiters said:


> *Has anyone heard any recent data on how long cars are taking to get from the deliver point in NY/NJ to the dealerships? It seems to be all over the map (having followed these threads for the last 18 months). Carmen docks on 6/14. Is pickup from my dealer in MD by the 1st week in July a realistic hope?
> 
> :grouphug: *


My car was aboard the Carmen on its previous voyage to NY arriving on May 19th. I knew several others on the boat. It ranged for a couple of days for someone in NJ to about 1-1 1/2 weeks for others in Chicago/Kansas City. My car unfortunately was misplaced/lost at the port. I picked it up 21 days after it hit port.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

only 3 days till she docks.....


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I CAN'T WAIT!!!! 

For the record, this double wait is just torture.:tsk: I had been doing fine, until today. This morning I found a great alternate way to get to work through smooth twisty roads and I just can't wait to get my ZHP.

I am REALLY hoping to have it by June 28th.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

I can't wait, either!!!!! When I spoke to my CA on Monday, he asked me if I am counting the days. I told him "No, I'm counting the minutes!!"


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

rumatt said:


> Everyone in this thread MUST post a followup saying when their car arrives at the dealer. It will be interesting to see if there is a big variation. [/B]


Agreed! I'll post as soon as I hear from Ted.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *I haven't even gotten through the first wait yet. :irate:
> 
> MBR, when did you drop off your car? I'm curious what the time was dropoff-> boat -> VPC
> 
> Everyone in this thread MUST post a followup saying when their car arrives at the dealer. It will be interesting to see if there is a big variation. *


I dropped off my car at teh Munich office on Friday, May 23rd at around 4pm. It showed as "booked" early on Wednesday May 28th. And as you know, it loaded on June 4th, and will arrive at NY on June 14th. So, for me, from drop-off to VPC will be just about exactly 3 weeks.


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

I've been told that the ships can somethimes come in a few days early depending on the weather during the crossing, wouldn't that be nice I finally am listed as "in transit" on my owner's circle page but I still have no "estimated delivery date" yet. Won't be long now!!!!


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

SDDennehy said:


> *I've been told that the ships can somethimes come in a few days early depending on the weather during the crossing, wouldn't that be nice I finally am listed as "in transit" on my owner's circle page but I still have no "estimated delivery date" yet. Won't be long now!!!! *


That would be great. Does someone want to contact WW to see if they can give us and ETA on the Carmen? Maybe she'll be docked early??


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

I've sent an email to WW tonight just to find out if the 14th is still the day, will let you all know.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

SDDennehy said:


> *I've sent an email to WW tonight just to find out if the 14th is still the day, will let you all know. *


great thanks!


----------



## CraigD47 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Carmen's Arrival*

According to W&W's website, the Carmen is ahead of schedule and is now scheduled to arrive tomorrow (6/15)!.


----------



## CraigD47 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Carmen's Arrival*

Sorry, I just looked at my calendar again and the 15th (Sunday, not Friday) is a day late and not a day early.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Carmen's Arrival*



CraigD47 said:


> *Sorry, I just looked at my calendar again and the 15th (Sunday, not Friday) is a day late and not a day early.  *


      :angel:


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Well, unless some miracle of nature occurs, I might be getting my car around the same time as most of you do. Man, picking up a car from another state is really inconvinient.

Z


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

I heard back from WW and they confirmed that the new arrival date is the 15th, and even that is subject to change, hopefully for the better but I'm not betting on it.:thumbdwn:


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

ok thanks for the feedback.....

keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I GOT MY LETTER!

Of course it says the Carmen is expected to arrive on the 14th. It also mentions that clearing customs may take longer (compared to what, yesterday, last year?). It also mentions that the dealer is getting the MSO, which I need badly to insure/register my car before I pick it up.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *It also mentions that the dealer is getting the MSO, which I need badly to insure/register my car before I pick it up. *


My dad sells insurance. :eeps:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *My dad sells insurance. :eeps: *


That's good to know, though I doubt you can beat my deal. I use liberty mutual, and through my company I get an extra 12% discount. It also gets taken out of my paycheck, etc. My coworker's wife works for another insurance company and they couldn't match it even with her discount. (There is an additional discount if you combine your home insurance).


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *That's good to know, though I doubt you can beat my deal. I use liberty mutual, and through my company I get an extra 12% discount. It also gets taken out of my paycheck, etc. My coworker's wife works for another insurance company and they couldn't match it even with her discount. (There is an additional discount if you combine your home insurance). *


Yeah, it's probably true.  My dad can get a discount for a car/home insurance combo too, but the volume discount from large companies is impossible to beat.

He's a great person to deal with though.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Yeah, it's probably true.  My dad can get a discount for a car/home insurance combo too, but the volume discount from large companies is impossible to beat.
> 
> He's a great person to deal with though.  *


If someone I know that doesn't work with me needs insurance I will give you a heads up.:thumbup:


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

Still waiting... No word yet from my CA. The ETA that was listed on the BMWusa website has been removed (it said June 18). I'm crossing my fingers that it will come in before the weekend, but I'm probably dreaming!


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

My estimated delivery date has now been removed, it was the 24th! What's up?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I am likely to be one of the last guys to get his car. 

That's because of the stupid little scratch on this right side skirt. On the other hand, it is just a littl ecratch on a "small" plastic part. It would probably take a local shop less than an hour to repair it. But of course, this is the VPC and it could take days for them to get it fixed.:tsk: 

I am still hoping to get it before next weekend.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

At least my car is no longer "en route." It actually shows as being at the VPC. That must mean it has already left, right? It seems that the owner's circle is always one step behind


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

Just spoke with the BMW ED people in NJ and was told my car is at the VPC and should be released for shipment at the beginning of next week with delivery to the dealer by the end of the week, around the 27th, not the 24th.:dunno: I'm still showing as enroute to the VPC on the owners circle.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

SDDennehy said:


> *Just spoke with the BMW ED people in NJ and was told my car is at the VPC and should be released for shippment at the beginning of next week with delivery to the dealer by the end of the week, around the 27th, not the 24th.:dunno: *


That sucks. My dealer is in Maryland, so that is probably what I am looking at too. Except mine needs a quick fix, so I hope that doesn't push it back longer. :eeps:


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

I too called the ED office in NJ. They said that my car is at the VPC (already cleared customs). It is being inspected for damage and there is no note of any exterior damage. They still have to inspect the interior for damage. But I'd assume that it should go through without any problems. So hopefully mid to late next week I can pick up the car. It doesn't look especially hopeful for this weekend.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

albtsang said:


> *I too called the ED office in NJ. They said that my car is at the VPC (already cleared customs). It is being inspected for damage and there is no note of any exterior damage. They still have to inspect the interior for damage. But I'd assume that it should go through without any problems. So hopefully mid to late next week I can pick up the car. It doesn't look especially hopeful for this weekend. *


What is the ED number? May I have it?:eeps: ... PLEASE!


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

1-800-932-0831 I do not advise that you call unless you did ED. Apparently it is a small office and not well manned. The guy that I spoke to took about 2 minutes to retrieve my record. The people at 1-800-831-1117 BMW NA take like 2 seconds, but can't tell me much other than it left Germany on 5/27.



mbr129 said:


> *What is the ED number? May I have it?:eeps: ... PLEASE! *


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

albtsang said:


> *1-800-932-0831 I do not advise that you call unless you did ED. Apparently it is a small office and not well manned. The guy that I spoke to took about 2 minutes to retrieve my record. The people at 1-800-831-1117 BMW NA take like 2 seconds, but can't tell me much other than it left Germany on 5/27. *


My car is supposed to be in the VPC now. I just want to check and make sure they are addressign the scratch that was documented at drop-off. My dealer forwarded BMW ED an email I sent him regarding the scratch.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Just called. It cleared customs and has arrived at the VPC today. He double-checked about the scratch and will make sure it gets repaired at the VPC. :thumbup:


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*have some great news!*

Just got off the phone with BMW ED....spoke to a Joyce...

Looks like my car was placed on a truck and shipped out of the VPC today!!!!!!!! Estimated delivery date this FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: have some great news!*



OriBMW said:


> *Just got off the phone with BMW ED....spoke to a Joyce...
> 
> Looks like my car was placed on a truck and shipped out of the VPC today!!!!!!!! Estimated delivery date this FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


Way to go Ori :rofl:

Check with Ted tomorrow. It only takes less than a day once BMT actually loads the car. Looks like you may be able to pick up on friday/saturday for sure. It sure is nice to see the system work properly. Less than 1 week for yourself from port to dealer.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: have some great news!*



OriBMW said:


> *Just got off the phone with BMW ED....spoke to a Joyce...
> 
> Looks like my car was placed on a truck and shipped out of the VPC today!!!!!!!! Estimated delivery date this FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


You suck so much right now... it is apporaching blackhole levels of sucking.:tsk: 

Congrats!:thumbup:

I'll need to call again on Friday to make sure my scratch is getting repaired at the VPC. I am hoping to get good news then.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: have some great news!*



loubct said:


> *Way to go Ori :rofl:
> 
> Check with Ted tomorrow. It only takes less than a day once BMT actually loads the car. Looks like you may be able to pick up on friday/saturday for sure. It sure is nice to see the system work properly. Less than 1 week for yourself from port to dealer. *


I'M BUSTING IN EXCITEMENT.

CAN'T SLEEP CAN'T EAT

been dreaming of a bmw convertible since i was a kid. now i'm two days away....whooooooooooohoooooooooo


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Ori: Hopefully my car is going to be (or has been) loaded on a truck. Considerng that my car has probably been sitting next to yours throughout this whole process, it's entirely possible. I feel like I've already bothered BMW ED once today, I'll just bug them tomorrow and then the CA on Friday.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

albtsang said:


> *Ori: Hopefully my car is going to be (or has been) loaded on a truck. Considerng that my car has probably been sitting next to yours throughout this whole process, it's entirely possible. I feel like I've already bothered BMW ED once today, I'll just bug them tomorrow and then the CA on Friday. *


good luck...i have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

That is great, Ori! You will have to be the first to post pictures if you are the first to get your car. 

And aren't we lucky to have gotten in under the wire and avoided the strike! I think I would have cried a river if I found out that I couldn't have my car built because of a union strike :bawling:


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

Claresecl said:


> *That is great, Ori! You will have to be the first to post pictures if you are the first to get your car.
> 
> And aren't we lucky to have gotten in under the wire and avoided the strike! I think I would have cried a river if I found out that I couldn't have my car built because of a union strike :bawling: *


I will definitely post by Sunday night if all goes according to plan!

Do I win the beer and bimmerfest t-shirt?


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

So, it sounds like fourish days to get through the VPC in NYC lately, right? My car should land tomorrow. Perhaps I'll see it in a week.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

I just talked to Joseph at BMW ED and he said that his computer showed that my car was released to the trucking company yesterday. Then he called the trucking company while I waited on the phone and they told him it was "dispatched" and to arrive at the dealership tomorrow (Friday) afternoon!!! So if I can talk my dealer into it, I'll pick it up Saturday afternoon. Exactly what goes into dealer prep??? Pull the plastic off, wash the car, and program the computer/key memories??? All I need him to do is give it to me (I'll go back for computer/key memory later). I already told him there was no need to wash it.

Can't wait - if not Saturday then Monday (which was my original ED pickup date). So not bad...


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

albtsang said:


> *I just talked to Joseph at BMW ED and he said that his computer showed that my car was released to the trucking company yesterday. Then he called the trucking company while I waited on the phone and they told him it was "dispatched" and to arrive at the dealership tomorrow (Friday) afternoon!!! So if I can talk my dealer into it, I'll pick it up Saturday afternoon. Exactly what goes into dealer prep??? Pull the plastic off, wash the car, and program the computer/key memories??? All I need him to do is give it to me (I'll go back for computer/key memory later). I already told him there was no need to wash it.
> 
> Can't wait - if not Saturday then Monday (which was my original ED pickup date). So not bad... *


That's great!:thumbup:

I am calling the ED people tomorrow. I hope they tell me the scratch was fixed and it is being released. I am hoping for next Thursday. I have a very important meeting on Wednesday, so I can't do it that day.:tsk: Of course, Monday or Tuesday would be great!


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

mbr129 said:


> *That's great!:thumbup:
> 
> I am calling the ED people tomorrow. I hope they tell me the scratch was fixed and it is being released. I am hoping for next Thursday. I have a very important meeting on Wednesday, so I can't do it that day.:tsk: Of course, Monday or Tuesday would be great! *


All kinds of good news.... I had been behaving and holding off calling for a status check, but with things getting this close, perhaps I'll check in.... Where do I get the number to call for the appropriate ED office??

Thanks


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

grayghost said:


> *All kinds of good news.... I had been behaving and holding off calling for a status check, but with things getting this close, perhaps I'll check in.... Where do I get the number to call for the appropriate ED office??
> 
> Thanks *


1-800-932-0831

here ya go...let us know what you hear.

Ori


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

*Had to Call*

I couldn't stand to wait without getting some fresh info, so I broke down and called ED in NJ again this morning. I spoke to Joyce, she said she was new but she got the info and was very pleasant. Good news, the release date to get on the truck is now the 23rd meaning I should get it by the 25th, only 1 day after my estimated delivery date. Bad news, I have to go out of town on business Wednesday and Thursday and so Friday the 27th is the soonest I can pick it up, Oh Well The dealer has to install the alarm and do the final prep work so they probably wouldn't have it ready before Friday anyway, can't wait:drive:


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

OriBMW said:


> *1-800-932-0831
> 
> here ya go...let us know what you hear.
> 
> Ori *


Thanks for the number... I just called and, like SDD..., my ship date is the 23rd (Monday), with delivery to Atlanta dealer expected the 25th. (Wed). While I'd like to have it sooner, at least I'll have it by a week from now!!:thumbup:


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

Just got off the phone with TedW.

My car will be in tomorrow (Saturday) but no one is there over the weekend to prep the car, install accessories, etc. 

So, bottom line, my gorgeous wife and I will pick it up on Wednesday morning. 

Ted will try to post pics of it while its unloaded off the truck. I thought that would look kewl! If not, he'll post pics of it after its unloaded.

Good luck to everyone.....maybe one of you will get your car first.

Ori


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

My car is here!!! They unloaded it a few minutes ago, but the prep guys go home at 4:30, so not time to prep it for a Saturday pickup. I guess I'm going to pick it up around 1:00 on Monday (my original ED pickup date). The wait will be painful!!!


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

albtsang said:


> *My car is here!!! They unloaded it a few minutes ago, but the prep guys go home at 4:30, so not time to prep it for a Saturday pickup. I guess I'm going to pick it up around 1:00 on Monday (my original ED pickup date). The wait will be painful!!! *


Congrats man! Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

Owners Circle shows an estimated delivery date of 6/21, today, but ED says it should be loaded on the truck Monday the 23rd.

What a cruel joke :thumbdwn:


----------



## CraigD47 (Jun 2, 2003)

I just checked the BMW site and my car now shows an estimated delivery date of Sunday 6/22. Do they actually deliver cars to the dealer on Sunday? The dealer isn't open on Sundays.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

CraigD47 said:


> *I just checked the BMW site and my car now shows an estimated delivery date of Sunday 6/22. Do they actually deliver cars to the dealer on Sunday? The dealer isn't open on Sundays. *


Depending on where you live, some dealerships are open on Sundays. I remember when I lived in California, dealerships barely closed.

Also, remember that the BMW site date is an ETA, with an emphasis on E. You'll probably have it by Monday is my guess.

O


----------



## CraigD47 (Jun 2, 2003)

*It's Here!*

My CA just called. My 530i is at the dealer and I can pick it up between 10:30 and 11:00 today (6/21). That's one day short of a month after I dropped it off. I hope it remembers me.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

My CA called me thos morning and told me that my car is in, too! I can pick it up any time beerchug: :banana: :clap: :freakdanc :drive: :fruit: :sabrina:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

My estimated delivery date is 6/24! 

That is Tuesday. If I can't get it on Tuesday it will have to wait until Thursday.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

We're all getting close! Been a great ride guys! 

First to pick up, please post!


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

*It's here Ori!*

Just came in ten minutes ago. It's awesome.

Ted


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

*Ori's car.*


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Ori's car.*



TedW said:


> * *


WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW:drive: :freakdanc


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

Wow! That looks beautiful! I just love that color


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

Claresecl said:


> *Wow! That looks beautiful! I just love that color  *


thank you! i agree with you 100%!


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

*Another picture of Ori's car*

:thumbup:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

That is one complex looking truck.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Another picture of Ori's car*



rumatt said:


> *To quote Jon... fresh out of the birth canal.  That's one great looking car Ori!
> 
> Thanks for the pics Ted. You are one hell of a CA! What's with all the ford SUV's in the left side of the picture though?  *


Remember I told you to buy from Ted back in February? He's the best CA you'll find.

Ori


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Another picture of Ori's car*



rumatt said:


> *Hey, what can I say... everybody makes mistakes.  *


Hey don't cry  ! You're picking up your car in 5 days...What's better than that?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Another picture of Ori's car*



rumatt said:


> *
> 
> Thanks for the pics Ted. You are one hell of a CA! What's with all the ford SUV's in the left side of the picture though?  *


You're very perceptive Matt. Carbone BMW is part of the Carbone Auto Group and we are combined with Don's Ford Superstore. We have BMW, Ford, Subaru, and Suzuki. The Ford SUV's in the background are part of our lease turn in line. I put all of the previous owner's of those vehicles into X5's.

Ted


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Another picture of Ori's car*



TedW said:


> *You're very perceptive Matt. Carbone BMW is part of the Carbone Auto Group and we are combined with Don's Ford Superstore. We have BMW, Ford, Subaru, and Suzuki. The Ford SUV's in the background are part of our lease turn in line. I put all of the previous owner's of those vehicles into X5's.
> 
> Ted *


Ted,

I'm the one who can't sleep, waiting for my car! What are you doing up at 8am on a Sunday?

p.s. I named my car ..... "Foxy"


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Owner's Circle really is a mess... Not that it matters to me anymore. But as of 6/22/03 at 8:23AM, it says that my car is "at preparation center" and has an estimated delivery date of "6/21/2003". Now if you ask me, that is screwed up. Anyways, about another 27.5 hours until I see my car and probably another 28.5 hours until I drive off with it. 

Does anyone know what the deal with the Nav DVD is??? Will the car have it at the time of pickup, of does it have to be ordered?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Ori!!!!! Congrats!!! "Foxy" looks GREAT!!! (gotta love that Mystic Blue) I've gotta tell ya.... Ordering the mystic blue was a huge gamble, as we NEVER buy anything sight unseen.:eeps: We decided on the color based on a picture another member took in the Chicago (or was it Detroit) Auto Show. When the sample finally arrived at the dealer, I FREAKED as the color just looked just like Topaz Blue ( no offenese to anyone, but i am NOT a big fan of topaz:eeps: ). Mystic has that "Bright " shine of the blue color similar to my "LeMans" Blue.:thumbup: Enjoy your train ride to Ted's do take some pictures as i understand you east coast guys have the better Amtrak service.


Albstang: as ahown below, the DVD disk now comes w/ the car (VPC guys now toss it into your trunkalong w/ the video tape etc.) This DVD disk is just simply AWESOME!!!


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

beewang said:


> *Ori!!!!! Congrats!!! "Foxy" looks GREAT!!! (gotta love that Mystic Blue) I've gotta tell ya.... Ordering the mystic blue was a huge gamble, as we NEVER buy anything sight unseen.:eeps: We decided on the color based on a picture another member took in the Chicago (or was it Detroit) Auto Show. When the sample finally arrived at the dealer, I FREAKED as the color just looked just like Topaz Blue ( no offenese to anyone, but i am NOT a big fan of topaz:eeps: ). Mystic has that "Bright " shine of the blue color similar to my "LeMans" Blue.:thumbup: Enjoy your train ride to Ted's do take some pictures as i understand you east coast guys have the better Amtrak service.
> 
> *


Thank you Bee, and congrats on yours!

Isn't it kewl seeing Foxy come off the truck? Isn't she sexy? Ted was great to take those pics for me. He's a true professional.

I left you a post asking to see your car topless. If you have a chance to post topless pics I'd really appreciate it!

I agree, ordering the car sight unseen was tough at first. After I saw it in person at the NY Auto Show I was glad I did. After I saw your pics in Munich, I was even happier. Keep up the great posts!


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

My dealer ordered my nav DVD and I got it about a month before leaving for my ED.

My car doesn't dock until next Friday so you all pretty much suck!  

I hear ya about buying a new color sight unseen. My dealer never received a sample so I had to totally trust the comments made by those on the web.

Congrats to all of you.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I ended up totally trusting the pictures from Detroit. MB was even better in person than on the web! Definitely a great color choice, very rich and deep yet still sporty. Really changed shades with the weather.

I've had people ask me where the car is for a few weeks now. Even after telling them time and time again that "it ain't here yet, you know there's this ocean thing to cross," they still want to see it.

One day.... one day.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Does the DVD cover the whole country or is it still broken into regions? (I saw the word "region" on yours, Bee, but could not tell if the region was California or North America.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Man, since it's a DVD, I'd expect it to cover at least the United States. If they can fit basically all of Europe on a DVD, there's really no reason why they can't fit the U.S. on a single disc.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

It is the entire US (except Alaska) and some cities in Canada.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *I ended up totally trusting the pictures from Detroit. MB was even better in person than on the web! Definitely a great color choice, very rich and deep yet still sporty. Really changed shades with the weather.
> *


Mystic is definitely top shelf!

I was on vacation for 2 weeks and finally now I have been reunited with my 330cic. I feel sorta like a father who left his newborn home alone (the car only has 112 miles on it so far).

Ori, congratulations on your car - looks fantastic!!!

SteveH


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks Steve....just 4 days away till pick up!


----------



## CraigD47 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Delivery*

We picked up or 530i on Saturday. A photo is attached.

I am really happy I found this discussion. Thanks to OriBMW for setting it up. It was really nice to have others to commiserate with and celebrate with as we waited for our cars.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Another picture of Ori's car*



rumatt said:


> *
> 
> Ted, do you personally sell the other vehicles (Ford, Subaru, and Suzuki) or are you BMW only? *


I'm BMW exclusive. As you can imagine, that keeps me busy enough.

Ted


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Another picture of Ori's car*



OriBMW said:


> *Ted,
> 
> I'm the one who can't sleep, waiting for my car! What are you doing up at 8am on a Sunday?
> 
> p.s. I named my car ..... "Foxy" *


Ori,

I had to sneak on the commputer while my wife was in the shower. She thinks I'm a workaholic. I don't know why she thinks that.:dunno:

I'll take care of "Foxy" for you and make sure no one touches her. Of course, I do need a new demo though.

Ted


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Delivery*



CraigD47 said:


> *We picked up or 530i on Saturday. A photo is attached.
> 
> I am really happy I found this discussion. Thanks to OriBMW for setting it up. It was really nice to have others to commiserate with and celebrate with as we waited for our cars. *


Congrats Craig! You guys look very happy! Was great having you part of this thread.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Another picture of Ori's car*



TedW said:


> *Ori,
> 
> I had to sneak on the commputer while my wife was in the shower. She thinks I'm a workaholic. I don't know why she thinks that.:dunno:
> 
> ...


So get this...my wife and I were out furniture shopping this weekend...I'm in the parking lot of the Door Store and I see this beautiful mystic blue 330cic driving in!

I slam on the gas and start following him like a maniacal stalker. After he parked I went up to him and complimented him on his choice, and just stared at it for 10 minutes.

Am I sick?

4 days and counting....and beautiful weather in the forecast!


----------



## gsf4a (Jun 23, 2003)

*OriBMW*

I need to tell you people that I am OriBMW's brother-in-law. I just wanted to say that this car is all he has talked about for the past year. I am more excited for him than he is. While I think Foxy is a gorgeous car, I hope his current vehicle (a 1984 Lincoln station wagon) doesn't get jealous.

P.S. Ori, that car looks like it will be too small for your oversized body. Perhaps you want me to take it off your hands?


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: OriBMW*



gsf4a said:


> *I need to tell you people that I am OriBMW's brother-in-law. I just wanted to say that this car is all he has talked about for the past year. I am more excited for him than he is. While I think Foxy is a gorgeous car, I hope his current vehicle (a 1984 Lincoln station wagon) doesn't get jealous.
> 
> P.S. Ori, that car looks like it will be too small for your oversized body. Perhaps you want me to take it off your hands? *


ha ha ha....i told you to stop telling people that I drive your car!


----------



## gsf4a (Jun 23, 2003)

*Poor Foxy!*

I feel so bad for that car. I can only imagine you grinding the gears and fumbling at the controls. Besides, you are only gonna get to drive it when your wifey gives you permission.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

It's home!!! Great drive, but still have to learn how to use all the functions... Will post pictures later tonight...


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Here it is... This is at my brothers house - since he's the one with the digital camera. Was at 4 megapixels, but I figured you guys wouldn't really appreciate it.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

And another...


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

And #3


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

And #4


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

And #5...


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

And finally #6... I'll take more pics of it when I have more time. For now it's clean up the garage at home and clean up the car. It wasn't waxed yet - this was by request to reduce the chances of scratches by the dealer.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

hi albstang

the pics look great man! Thanks for being part of my thread and enjoy that beautiful car.

i'll be picking up my "Foxy" on Friday. just 4 days left.

Ori


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

*I picked mine up, too!!!!*

At the dealer:


















Me in my new ride


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

*Me Too!*

I got mine today too, seems it came in Saturday and they did the alarm and prep today, I'm in seventh heaven


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Me Too!*



SDDennehy said:


> *I got mine today too, seems it came in Saturday and they did the alarm and prep today, I'm in seventh heaven    *


post pics!!!!!


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

The car is great, but I have to get used to the clutch (LONG travel). I'll snap off more pictures when I get the chance. My Black/Gray Probe GT next to the my Black/Gray BMW 330ci would look great. Then maybe I'll get pictures with those two next to my parents Black/Gray Avalon XLS. See a trend there???

So here are a few things that I've notice...
1) I'm still confused with the Nav and all it's different settings. It'll take learn and remember how to access the various menus. But so far it's a nice little toy.
2) Adaptive Bi-Xenon's are great. It's neat watching the go up/down when I go up the driveway and left/right when I turn.
3) I can understand how people are getting excess wear on the side bolsters of their sport seats.
4) How do they expect us to keep this area clean (see bottom of post)


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Pics look great albtsang. I had the same observations as you did. The nav will take a few days before it becomes intuitive. Of course I played with it daily (the nav that is) on my ED trip so it may take a bit longer for you. I put almost 2k miles on my car during my trip and the bolsters still looked good but I was careful (thank goodness for boards like this to make us aware of these things). 

For the 330i the only complaint my wife had was the right rail on the passenger side stuck out too far with the seat all the way back. She would often hit it with the heel of her foot.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Albstang, the car looks great!:thumbup: 

I am glad you got your car quickly. Mine has today as an estimated delivery date, but something tells me I wiould be lucky to get it this week at all, since I know they have a scratch to repair (small and on the plastic side skirt).


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

great looking pics everyone...keep em comin!

For me: 

3 days till pickup at TedW's place up in Utica NY!

Amtrak tickets purchased
Insurance purchased
Accessories ordered

Just need to pick it up.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

*hi everyone!*

Sorry it took me so long to post, but the day after I picked up Foxy, my wife and I left on vacation for a week.

Anyway, I'm back and reunited with my new car.

So far, all is excellent!!!!!!!!!!! We took the Amtrak up to Utica (4 1/2 hours) which felt like forever! Ted picked us up in a shiny new silver 7 series and united us with a shiny new MB 04 convertible.

We went out to lunch with Ted and his beautiful wife and finally ate the Chicken Riggies I'd been waiting for.

Ted is a true professional! I recommend him without hesitation....

He even let me take out an M3 for a spin in the backroads. That baby flies! But maybe going 80 in a 30 mph zone isn't the best idea?

I'll post pics in a week or two, after I restore my high speed internet connection....right now i'm suffering w/ dial up again. aaaaaaaaaah

later,

OriBMW


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

OriBMW said:


> Sorry it took me so long to post, but the day after I picked up Foxy, my wife and I left on vacation for a week.
> 
> snip... snip
> Anyway, I'm back and reunited with my new car.
> ...


Well, I suspect that we can call an end to this thread... I think I'm the last person from the thread to get his car, and I picked mine up this afternoon (July 5) about 4:00.... (Finally!!).
51 days after dropping it off at Zurich.

It's good to get "back in the saddle" again...


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

OriBMW said:


> Ted picked us up in a shiny new silver 7 series and united us with a shiny new MB 04 convertible.


I had to do a double take when I saw that "MB". So, I'm slow on the update. Mystic Blue. Got it. :angel:

Congrats!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

grayghost said:


> I suspect that the car has been there all week and that either my 'consultant' was out of the office and did not have anyone taking care of his deliveries, or he was in the office and just had "better things to do". Either reason is, of course, unacceptable. But I also suspect no one at the dealer will admit to the car having been there all week.
> I expected better from BMW....


Your's wouldn't be the first car that a dealer has received and forgotten. Do a search and you'll see Doug Weil's similar experience. Congrats on finally receiving your car! :thumbup:


----------

